# Attaching .rtf files (Russ or Piratecat?)



## Gez (Dec 8, 2004)

*Request: Rage Against The Monopoly!*

Or "My hate of Mcirosfot kno now limit!!!!" 

I just wanted to know if it would be possible to attach .rtf and/or .html files. It is possible to attach .doc files, but .doc is a proprietary format, which means some people (me included) prefer to use more open formats for texts. Like RTF.

Of course, it's always possible to zip a rtf file (but then, same problem, what about .rar or .gz files ?).


----------



## Darkness (Dec 8, 2004)

*If we can make all that work...*

All your file types are belong to EN World.


----------



## Gez (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't seem to work. Tried to attach a .rtf, was rejected.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... You can only attach: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd rar txt xls zip

Still, if it's technically possible and not too much work, I don't see why it shouldn't be implemented.
Michael Morris probably can tell you...


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 9, 2004)

If you want to use .doc files without Microsoft, you can use openoffice, which will read and write .doc but is still an opne source project.


----------



## Gez (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, or I could just rename an .rtf file as a .doc one! 

But those are just workarounds, not actual fixes. I'd like to be able to attach .gz, .rtf, .tgz, .xml, .html files without having to zip them.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2004)

Since your thread name was not exactly conducive to attracting the attention of an administrator, I modified it to be.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 10, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Or "My hate of Mcirosfot kno now limit!!!!"
> 
> I just wanted to know if it would be possible to attach .rtf and/or .html files. It is possible to attach .doc files, but .doc is a proprietary format, which means some people (me included) prefer to use more open formats for texts. Like RTF.
> 
> Of course, it's always possible to zip a rtf file (but then, same problem, what about .rar or .gz files ?).




It may be proprietary, but it's not like you can't use OpenOffice to create/read them.  And MS even provides a free WordViewer so that anybody can read (but not edit or create) them.  So, it's not like you're really supporting MS directly or anything.


----------



## Gez (Dec 10, 2004)

Dang, I just want to be able to attach a few other file formats, is that hard to understand?

Since anyway I could always attach a file named "thingie.xml-remove_the_.doc_extension_it's_a_fake.doc" there's no real point in trying to limit the allowed attachments.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2004)

By the way... Could attaching html files be a security risk?


----------



## Gez (Dec 10, 2004)

For HTML files, maybe, if there is PHP or other code inside...


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 10, 2004)

HTML file attachments are a risk.  I can add RTF to the list *with Russ or P-kitty's approval* - it's not a hard setting to change.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I can add RTF to the list *with Russ or P-kitty's approval*



 *nods* I'll change the thread title.


----------



## Gez (Dec 11, 2004)

Would XML be a risk?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 11, 2004)

No html, I'm afraid. 

Michael, please go ahead and add rtf - thanks!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2004)

RTF added


----------

